# 1 hand - 2 hand !



## Tirione (25. September 2008)

Also nun habe ich mal eine frage , mir wurde gestern gesagt das auch für dmg 1 hand besser wäre , weil er ja viel schneller wäre , habe mit jemanden geredet der meinte das er , weil sein hammer 2,8 geschwindigkeit hat und mein 2hand hammer 3,8 , dass er 3 schläge mehr als ich machen würde ...

dabei kämpfen ja die meistens sp so wie ich auch nur mit skills und mit kommt es nicht so vor das die 1hand hammer spieler großartig schneller sind ...


----------



## keen. (25. September 2008)

es kommt nich darauf an, wer wieschnell zuhaut, sondern um den verusachten schaden und somit ermöglichte heilung.

da dein gesprächspartner scheinbar nicht sonderlich viel ahnung hat, hier die erklärung:

eine 1h waffe haut schneller zu, das is korrekt. du kannst noch einen glücksbringer tragen, der dir einen kleinen attribut-bonus gibt.. das wars aber auch.
der schaden den du verursacht is wesentlich geringer und somit auch die heilung dementsprechend weniger.
was zählt ist nich die geschwindigkeit der waffe, sondern der *schaden pro sekunde (auch DPS genannt)* und der steht unterhalb des waffennamens.

was dir da auffallen sollte ist, dass der dpsauf 2h waffen extrem höher is im vergleich mit ner 1h waffe.


beispiel:
1h waffe (lvl18) 28.8dps
2h waffe (lvl18) 39.4dps

kurz und knapp : 2h waffe macht mehr schaden pro sekunde und somit auch mehr heilung. 1h+glücksbringer ist lediglich ein attributs-schub, aber relativ unbrauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (25. September 2008)

1-hand Waffen sind wirklich nur zu gebrauchen, wenn du dir sichher bist nur hintenstehen zu wollen und zu heilen....aber ich finde, dann hat jemand das Prinzip der Klasse nicht so ganz verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uniquename (25. September 2008)

also ich kann mich den vorpostern nicht ganz anschließen, denn man macht mit der 2hwaffe zwar mehr scahden aber heilt dadurch nicht viel stärker, wies keen die gane zeit behauptet. bzw ma hat gar nicht so viele skills mit den man direkt schadensabhängig heilt. wodurch aber jede art von heilung wirklich stark beeinflusst wird ist der attribut willenskraft, der durch die "glücksbringer",die man in der 2ten hand trägt, sehr stark verstärkt wird.und da man mit SP sowieso keinen richtigen DD machen kann un dies auch net soll wels eigtl ein heiler ist, hessts nicht automatisch dass man immer in der 2ten reihe stehen mus nur weil man 1 hwaffe hat.


----------



## Tirione (25. September 2008)

Uniquename schrieb:


> also ich kann mich den vorpostern nicht ganz anschließen, denn man macht mit der 2hwaffe zwar mehr scahden aber heilt dadurch nicht viel stärker, wies keen die gane zeit behauptet. bzw ma hat gar nicht so viele skills mit den man direkt schadensabhängig heilt. wodurch aber jede art von heilung wirklich stark beeinflusst wird ist der attribut willenskraft, der durch die "glücksbringer",die man in der 2ten hand trägt, sehr stark verstärkt wird.und da man mit SP sowieso keinen richtigen DD machen kann un dies auch net soll wels eigtl ein heiler ist, hessts nicht automatisch dass man immer in der 2ten reihe stehen mus nur weil man 1 hwaffe hat.



also ich denke ... wir sind hier alle soweit erfahren das man klassen immer überusen kann bzw .. nur weil da heiler klasse steht kriegt man ihn trotzdem zum DD .. ich habe im scenario meist t1 bis zu 10-12k dmg ... und damit sogar mehr schaden als manche feuerzauberer .... ich wiederhole ... ALS MANCHE nicht alle ...

also ich bin schon der meinung das das ein dd werden kann (ok vielleicht nicht so wie die meisten magier aber , so das er der stärkste melee char wird) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt halt alles auf deine items + skill+ gaming an ... finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seik (25. September 2008)

Tirione schrieb:


> also ich bin schon der meinung das das ein dd werden kann (ok vielleicht nicht so wie die meisten magier aber , so das er der stärkste melee char wird)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jeder kann seine eigene Meinung haben, auch wenn sie objektiv betrachtet neben der Spur ist.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich etwas eingehender mit den anderen Klassen, insbesondere den Nahkämpfern, beschäftigen und Dich nicht nur von Zahlen des T1-Schlachtfeldes verzücken lassen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es dabei auch immer stark davon abhängt wie es läuft - das eine Mal macht man 20k Schaden und das andere Mal nur 10k. Solltest Du allerdings immer Deinem Schaden hinterher hecheln, dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich nie auf Dich als Heiler angewiesen sein werde.

Wer einen DDler haben will, der sollte definitv keinen Heiler spielen!


----------



## Ningal (25. September 2008)

Also ich bin ja erst seit einer Woche ein SP aber das mit dem - ich muss unbedingt damage machen, weil nur über damage kann ich heilen - stimmt doch so gar nicht (ok, ich bin erst lvl 14, vielleicht ändert es sich noch).

Es stimmt schon, als SP habe ich Fähigkeiten, die (zumindest mich) passiv heilen und dieser heal ist tatsächlich von meinem Schadensoutput abhängig (z.B. der Schlaghagel).

Für alle aktiven Heilungen (Heilzauber) brauche ich aber meinen heiligen Zorn, und der baut sich auf, indem ich Fähigkeiten im Kampf verwende. Hierbei ist es aber egal, wieviel Schaden dabei verurscht werden, da der Zugewinn an heiligem Zorn fix pro Fähigkeit ist.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich ein N00B bin und es überhaupt nicht raffe.


----------



## Pobsch (26. September 2008)

Ningal schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich ein N00B bin und es überhaupt nicht raffe.




Nein kein Noob, stimmt so,.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teherlon (27. September 2008)

Seik schrieb:


> Wer einen DDler haben will, der sollte definitv keinen Heiler spielen!



Als reinen DD darf man den SP nicht sehen oder spielen, das stimmt. Als reinen Heiler aber auch nicht, jedenfalls keiner, der nur in der Dritten Reihe steht.


Der SP ist nunmal DD+Heiler+Supporter. Und wer das Potential voll ausschöpfen will, der darf sich nicht auf eines davon beschränken.


----------



## Ningal (3. Oktober 2008)

öhm.. Nachtrag (man lernt halt nie aus).

Die Kampfschläge, die mir auch Heilung geben, die können ja auch dazu verwendet werden mein 2nd Target zu heilen (shame on me, dass ich das erst im T2 bemerkt habe).

Ferner scheinen die Tooltipbeschreibungen nicht immer zu stimmen.

Bei der Fertigkeit, bei der der SP angeblich x-Schaden und 250% vom Schaden x heilt suggeriert, dass das ein fester Wert ist und nicht vom DPS abhängt. Meiner Beobachtung nach ist das aber falsch, denn je höher der DPS meiner Waffe ist, desto höher sind die heals, die ich mit dieser Fähigkeit mache.

Fazit: Der SP MUSS tatsächlich auch auf seinen DPS schauen, um effektiv im Kampf heilen zu können.


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

Ningal schrieb:


> öhm.. Nachtrag (man lernt halt nie aus).
> 
> Die Kampfschläge, die mir auch Heilung geben, die können ja auch dazu verwendet werden mein 2nd Target zu heilen (shame on me, dass ich das erst im T2 bemerkt habe).
> 
> ...


Hmm... also klar, es ist nie verkehrt viel DPS zu haben... allerdings denke ich das bei der Art wie der SP heilt es durchaus von Vorteil sein kann hier und da ein paar DPS einzubüssen um dafür Dinge anzulegen die die Überlebensfähigkeit erhöhen.
Ich glaube die Gefahr das man stirbt bevor man sein volles Heilpotential (davon ausgehend das man auch in den Nahkampf geht) ausgespielt hat ist grösser als die ein paar Punkte durch weniger DPS zu verlieren.
Unter diesem Aspekt kann eine gut 1h + Talisman Kombi schon interessant werden, da man insgesamt doch meist auf mehr Stats kommt bzw. diese an das was einem gerade fehlt besser anpassen kann.

Nachdem ich das jetzt gesagt habe: ich lauf z.Zt. auch mit 2h rum da ich noch am Leveln bin... und es ist wesentlich schwieriger eine gute Waffe und einen guten Talisman zu finden... als nur eine gute Waffe. Ich nehm an wirklich interessant wird das erst auf max lv wenn man nicht ständig seine Ausrüstung updaten muss.


----------



## McJohny (4. Oktober 2008)

Also, zwar steht es mit der Dps meist so, dass die 2h Waffen mehr dmg machen, aber es muss nicht unbedingt so sein. Warum?

Ich bin aktuell lv 26 und ich habe meine Meisterschaftspunkte in den Dmg-Tree gelegt (vergessen wie der heißt).

Nun, das besondere an diesem Tree ist, dass er pro punkt die Gabe der Rechtschaffenheit verbessert:
Für die UNwissende: Gabe der Rechtschaffenheit gibt jedem Char in deiner Group eine 20% Chance x zusätzlichen DMg zu machen, wenn man Dmg verursacht.
d.h. mit einer Waffe die schneller wirken kann, wird dieser Effekt demnach auch öfters genutzt logischerweise.  Desweiteren kann man noch in diesem Tree die Taktik mit 15% Crit Chance erlernen---> je öfters man schlägt, desto öfters crittet man. Hinzu kommt noch, dass man eine Taktik erlernen (ich glaube ab lv. 15), die besagt, wenn man Crittet erhöht sich für 10 sec. die Autoattack -Geschwindigkeit um 50%. 

Summa Sumarum ist es bei mir so (bin 1h Knüppelträger), wenn ich nur einmal crittet habe, dass eigetnlich im Kampf sehr schnell passiert, dann bleibt sogut wie immer der Effekt an mit der 50% erhöhter GEschwindigkeit, da ich immer in diesen 10 Sec noch einmal Critte. Das wiederrum erhöht für mich die Chance die Gabe de Rechtschaffenheit auch öfters zu nutzen. (sprich öfters x zusätzlichen DMG).

Wenn ich eine 2h Waffe trage und die gleichen Taktiks nutze ( 15% Ctit + 50% Schnelligkeit), crittet zwar auch und werde auch schneller, nur in dieser Schnelligkeitphase ist es nicht immer sicher, dass ich wieder critte. Sprcih dann bin ich wieder nur normal schnell. Das wiederrum beeinflusst die Chance auf die Gabe der REchtschaffenheit.

Fakt ist auch, gegen Magier und andere Healer lohnt sich selbstverständlichweise eine Waffe, die schneller zu schlägt, da man dadurch die öfters unterbricht zu zaubern.

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach immer darauf an, was man findet:

z.b. man ist LV 25 trägt eine grüne 2h Waffe für 20lv,... abe man bekommt eine grüne 1h Waffe für 25lv. Ich würde dann eher die 1h Waffe nehmen und schnell mir entweder eine Glücksbringer erquesten oder beim Rufhändler kaufen.


Nochwas:

Es ist egal für die Attribute, welche VErsion nimmt. Sei es eine 2h Waffe oder 1h Waffe + Glücksbringer. Im Endeffekt bringen beide Version genauso viel Verbesserung für die Attribute, wenn alle Gegenstände die gleichen Lv sowie Qualität haben ( ob grün, blau, etc.).


----------



## Justiceforall (10. Oktober 2008)

Die Erfahrungen die hier geteilt werden habe ich ähnlich gemacht,jedoch treffen sie meiner meiner meinung nur auf die t1 und t2 gebiete zu,ab t3 unterscheiden sich die meisterschaftspfade deutlich und die 1h oder 2h frage stellt sich für mich lediglich für den dmg-pfad, die dps ist halt die hochrechnung von auto.zuschlag und max.waffenschaden,und den dmg den ihr fahrt passiert ja nicht über autoattacks sondern über eure styles/fertigkeiten und da zahlt sich die langsame waffe sicherlich weit mehr aus da ihr mehr schläge mit hohen schadensspitzen austeilt,daher würde ich für den dmgbaum immer die langsamste waffe nehmen die ich bekomme,also 4.1 oder 3.9er geschwindigkeit. auch wenn die schnellere mit 2.8 geschw mehr dps hat,klar ab 10 dps unterschied natürlich die schnellere wählen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was oft aufkam das der sigmar kein dritte reihe healer sein kann,... wohl doch sehr gut,da ihr ab mitt 20 schon bereits 2 sehr starke gruppenheals habt und kombiniert mit hoher willenskraft ihr auch so manchen runenpriest in den schatten stellt,... im endeffekt spielt immer der am besten der taktisch orientiert spielt also nicht am ende am meisten schaden auf irgendwas gemadcht hat sondern caster bedrängt oder eben den heiler supportet,... aoe/flächenschaden toppt so und so singledps.

...so long.. was en langer satz^^


----------



## Kozmo (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man den Dmg Tree skillt kann man ab den frühen 20ern ja auch sehr gut AOE Schaden verteilen. Zum einen hat man den AOE Schlag der Kegelfömig vor einem Schaden macht und den man sogar im laufen benutzen und kann dazu kommt der Skill aus dem Tree der allen im Umkreis von 30Metern einen Dot gibt und dann noch die Moralfähigkeit.

Aber zum Topic da kann ich mir nur Justiceforall anschließen.

EDIT: zu McJohnny:

Wenn man eine langsamere 2h Waffe trägt machen die Crits mehr Schaden und der Betrag um den man schneller zuschlägt ist auch größer. Ich denke, dass sich das im Gleichgewicht hält ob man nun öfter crittet und ein wenig schneller schlägt oder seltener crittet dafür stärker und deutlich schneller schlägt.

EDIT2: zu Ningal:

Göttlicher Ansturm ist eine Fähigkeit und von daher ist der Schaden und der damit verbundene Heal vorallem davon abhängig wieviel Stärke der jeweilige Charakter besitzt.


----------



## nefer (20. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht sollte man zuerst mal festhalten wie der dmg der fähigkeiten berechnet wird.

zum einen über den level der angriffsfähigkeiten- hängt afaik auch davon ab wieviele punkte in den jeweiligen meisterschaftsbaum investiert wurden.

zum anderen über die dps: welche sich durch die waffe, beeinflusst von der stärke berechnet.

faktoren welche den real verursachen schaden beeinflussen: rüstung des ziels, waffenfertigkeit, toughnes usw. bei göttlicher ansturm hängt die heilung vom verursachen schaden ab, es ist also besser schwach gepanzerte ziele anzugreifen.

@ angriffsgeschwindigkeit. ich hoffe, dass die procwerte normalisiert wurden. in wow hat das zwar leider auch eine zeit gedauert bis blizz das überrissen hat (dolchschammies mit windfury) aber ich hoffe, dass hier langsamere waffen eine erhöhte chance auf einen proc besitzen als schnelle. genaue daten dazu hab ich aber noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Anusanna (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich habe den Sigmar gerade erst für mich entdeckt.
Aus meiner Sichtweise habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir ein Wille/Stärke Equip, zum lvln und RVR, und ein reines Wille Equip zu zulegen.
Ist man in einer Situation in der man nur aus der Distanz heilt, Keepdeff beispielsweise, gehe ich voll auf Wille. Hier laufen Gegner rum die teilweise 10 Lvl über einem stehen und als Robenträger kann man da nicht wirklich lange standhalten.
Zum Questen und im Scenario gehe ich hingegen auf Stärke/Wille. Letzteres beinhaltet den 1H+Glücksbringer.
Im Scenario nur aus der Distanz zu heilen ergibt zwar sehr hohe Werte in der Heilsparte, ist aber nur bedingt sinnvoll. Einen Fokus Schaden kann man mit Hots nicht ausgleichen. Dann lieber in zweiter Linie den Nahkampf aufnehmen und Schadensspitzen, durch DPS=Heilung, ausgleichen. 
Der Sigmar ist kein reiner Heiler und kein reiner Melee sondern ein Supporter der Heiler UND DD`ler *supportet*.

Just my 2 Cents  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaglle31 (24. Dezember 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> 1-hand Waffen sind wirklich nur zu gebrauchen, wenn du dir sichher bist nur hintenstehen zu wollen und zu heilen....aber ich finde, dann hat jemand das Prinzip der Klasse nicht so ganz verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kann ich nur hoffen niemals auf dich angewiesen zu sein denn das Prinzip oder auch der Vorteil dieser Hybridklasse ist das man absolut flexibel auf Gegebenheiten reagieren kann.

Es kommt in den Szenarien ( Carroburg ) sehr oft ( also meistens ) vor das Heilermangel herrscht , zumindest auf Orderseite und da ist der Sigmar sehr gut auch in der 3. Reihe und das hat nix mit Prinzip zu tun sondern mit der Notwendigkeit !!

Ich spiele ihn daher meistens als reinen Heiler ( habe ihn auch in dem Pfad geskillt ) und steckte bis T3 ( da bin ich grad ) seeehr oft sämtliche anderen Heiler in die Tasche mit der Heilleistung und was ein weiterer enormer Vorteil des Sigmars ist das er sich sehr gut gegen Angriffe selbst zur Wehr setzen kann !

Wie es im T4 mit Heilern aussieht kann ich noch nicht beurteilen aber ich schätze das es dort auch nicht anders aussieht und man wieder meistens mit Glücksbringer + 1. Hand rumläuft da es an Heal fehlt.

Was auch ein enormer Vorteil des Sigmars ist das man solo ziemlich gut im Pve ( und PQs ) vorran kommt da Champions kein Problem darstellen - im Gegensatz für viele andere Klassen !

P.S. Meine Sigmarpriesterin sieht , finde ich , auch noch toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so long


----------



## Vyz (25. Dezember 2008)

Also, imo ist es die Frage, wie man meinen Siggi spielen will, die darüber entscheidet ob 1h oder 2h.

Spielt man den reinen DD und maximal Gelegenheitsheiler, ist es denke ich klar 2h.

Spielt man einen "reinen" Heal, der nur in den Nahkampf geht, um seine Wie-sie-nochmal-heißt-mit-der-er-heilt aufzuladen, ist es imo die 1h. Der Schaden ist egal und durch das Buch in der Offhand wird dieses Dingens (Shame on me, ich habs vergessen wie es heißt ^^) schneller aufgeladen wodurch man in der Lage ist, mehr Healspells rauszudrücken, ergo seine Rolle besser erfüllt.

Spielt man den indirekten Heiler, ist erstmal der Schadensoutput irrelevant, was von Bedeutung ist, ist der Schaden, den man mit den Fähigkeiten macht, die die Heilung bringen. Woraus diese sich genau zusammensetzen weis ich nicht, ich denke das DPS und Stärke eine Rolle spielen.

Zum Thema Willenskraft: Imo wird die Heilung der Dmg-Spells, die einen gewissen Betrag ihres Schadens heilen, nicht durch Willenskraft beeinflusst. Ebenso die Taktik, die die verursachte Heilung um x% verringert, aber den Schaden um y% erhöht wirkt (falls ich keine falschen Eindrücke gesammelt habe ^^) ebenfalls nicht negativ auf die verursachte Heilung, durch die Erhöhung des Schadens erhöht sie die Heilung durch diese Fähigkeiten. Aber wenn man diese Taktik aktiv hat, bringt es halt kaum mehr etwas, Healspells zu nutzen.


----------



## Sagenklang (28. Dezember 2008)

Mal Schaden und Attribute der jeweiligen 1- oder 2-Hand Varianten ausser Acht gelassen, ich spiele vor allem aus folgendem Grund mit 1-Hand und Buch: Durch die schnellere Schlaggeschwindigkeit kann ich schneller auf notwendig werdene Heilung reagieren. Persönlich gefühlt hat mich an der 2-Hand Variante oft gestört, dass meine Styles länger dauern und ich schon längst auf meinen Heiltasten rumkloppen will, damit mir meine Gruppe net wegstirbt, ich aber noch am ausführen von langatmigen Styles bin.

Persönlich finde ich der Sigmarpriester erfüllt sein grösstes Potential als Vollheiler, der auf Grund seiner Standhaftigkeit und vielen Sofortzauber an vorderster Linie nicht nur heilen kann, sondern mit seinen Styles unterbricht und zum schweigen bringt, ect.. 
Nur weil er eine 2-Handwaffe tragen kann macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem effektivem Damagedealer, und so manche Gruppe mit einem Sigmarpriester würde defakto mehr Schaden machen, wenn der Sigmarpriester sich darauf konzentriert, die tatsächlichen Damagedealer in seiner Gruppe am Leben zu halten.

Grüsse.


----------



## Vyz (7. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich bin zwar erst mit Rang 23 im T3 unterwegs, aber ich habe bisher folgenden Vergleich in Sc's:
Als ich noch Unterstützung/schutz (oder wie der Heal-durch-Dmg-Pfad heißt ^^) geskillt war, hatte ich mit 2h im BG fast ausschließlich nur durch indirekte Heilung ~60k heal & ~60k dmg.
Dann habe ich aus Spaß an der Freude auf "Fullheal" umgeskillt. Zugegeben bin ich da momentan weder eingespielt noch habe ich 100% vergleichbare Items wie davor, nur nun habe ich ~90k Heal (da die Grp meist nicht so zusammenbleibt wie ich es gerne hätte und der single-target-heal nicht wirklich rockt ^^) und max. ~10k dmg.

Also, so wie ich es bisher sehe ist der Siggi für mich eher ein Unterstützungshealer, richtig gezielte Soloheals hat er ja nicht. Ich persönlich renne dann lieber mit einer 2h rum, mache etwas Schaden und heile nebenbei. So kann ich z.b. den Melee-Zerg heilungstechnisch unterstützen (Immerhin heilt der eine Skill alle freundlichen Ziele im Radius, nicht nur jene meiner Grp, das kommt besonders gut beim Keepfight wenn ein, zwei Schlachtzüge am Burgherren stehen ^^) oder die Healer in Sc's verteidigen und nebenbei noch gegenheilen helfen. Mir machts Spaß so, und solange ein Gegner in der Nähe ist, caste ich eh kaum ein Spell, lieber wechsele ich einmal öfters mein deffensives Ziel (denn man darf nicht außer Acht lassen, das sämmtliche Melee-Heal-Attacken dieses und nicht einen selbst healen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Sagenklang (7. Januar 2009)

Hey,

weis nicht ob's am T3 liegt, aber in T4 Szenarien haben Sigmars seltenst über 100k Damage, ich würd sogar sagen ein 2hand Meleesigmar liegt eher bei 50k, wenn man bedenkt, dass man als Sigmar im T4 auch ganz anderen Schaden reinkriegt. Die Heilleistung von meinem Sigmar liegt in T4 Szenarien je nach Gruppe und Runde zwischen 100k und 400k, meist über anderen Heilerklassen, vor allem weil ich im Gegensatz zu Erzi oder Runi deutlich länger stehe.

Du musst beim Sigmar als Heiler bedenken: Du hast eine 15s Grphot, der etwas unter 15s Abklingzeit hat, d.h. der sollte immer auf jedem Gruppenmitglied ticken. Dann hast du nen heftigen Singlehot, den du immer schon sprechen solltest, bevor Scahden auf dein Ziel kommt. Für Extraheilung auf einen hast deinen Singleheal, der auch bisschen hot nachtickt. Wenn die Gruppe gesamt runtergeht, Grpheal, der gut heilt. Da du als Sigmar auch oft vorn mit drin stehst, oder mehrere Supporter auch der anderen Gruppen gleichzeitig mitheilen willst, gibts auch noch nen sehr effektiven AEheal. Und das alles gepaart mit besserer Rüstung, 50% AEdamreduce und Moralfertigkeiten, steht der Sigmar einfach verdammt lange, auch wenn er nicht die grössten Heals hat.

Für mich ist Sigmar absoluter Vollheiler, und ich geh auch mit in die vorderste Reihe, einfach weil ichs kann und da mit AEheal, Verzauberungsklau und Silencen so richtig rumsaun kann, aber Schaden wird meiner Meinung nach im T4 sowohl von dem was du reinkriegst, als auch von dem was du austeilst, ein Problem werden.

Cheers


----------



## Anusanna (7. Januar 2009)

Vyz schrieb:


> Also, so wie ich es bisher sehe ist der Siggi für mich eher ein Unterstützungshealer, richtig gezielte Soloheals hat er ja nicht. Ich persönlich renne dann lieber mit einer 2h rum, mache etwas Schaden und heile nebenbei. So kann ich z.b. den Melee-Zerg heilungstechnisch unterstützen (Immerhin heilt der eine Skill alle freundlichen Ziele im Radius, nicht nur jene meiner Grp, das kommt besonders gut beim Keepfight wenn ein, zwei Schlachtzüge am Burgherren stehen ^^) oder die Healer in Sc's verteidigen und nebenbei noch gegenheilen helfen. Mir machts Spaß so, und solange ein Gegner in der Nähe ist, caste ich eh kaum ein Spell, lieber wechsele ich einmal öfters mein deffensives Ziel (denn man darf nicht außer Acht lassen, das sämmtliche Melee-Heal-Attacken dieses und nicht einen selbst healen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss meinen eigenen Beitrag (Nr. 15, glaube ich) revidieren. (Edit sagt: Beitrag 16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Seit ich den Grpheal habe, hat sich meine Sichtweise des Sigmars komplett geändert. Ich bin jetzt Lvl 24 und gehe in Scenarien voll auf Heilung. Der Grpheal ist so ein mächtiger Zauber. Alleine damit kann ich meine Grp durchweg am Leben halten. Ich komme da im Schnitt auf 100k-220k (i.d.R. 170k+) effektiver Heilung. Und damit stehe ich weit... weit über den sogenannten "Vollheilern".
Es ist von zwei Faktoren abhängig: Dem Gegner und von meiner Gruppe. Hat man einen eingespielten Gegner der gezielt auf die Heiler geht, sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus (sehr, sehr selten). Besteht meine Gruppe nur aus Range DD's und Heilern, sieht es natürlich auch anders aus. Die bekommen meist nicht so regelmässigen Schaden. Von daher packe ich mich gleich in die entsprechende Gruppe.
Ich spamme durchweg meinen Gruppenheal (Gruppenhot habe ich noch nicht) und versuche bei den Tanks die Hots oben zu halten. Sofern meine Gruppe voll ist, verteil ich Hots auf den Rest.
Meine Gruppenmitglieder sterben meist nur in der Lava (Tor Anroc) oder wenn sie nicht in Range sind, was selten der Fall ist. Zumal der Gruppenheal auf die gesamte Gruppe wirkt, unabhängig davon ob sie in Sicht sind oder nicht. Hauptsache ist, sie sind in den 150f Range.
Von daher kann ich Deine These nicht mehr unterstützen. Auch wenn ich am Ende eines Sc's auf nur 3-5k Schaden komme (Schaden kommt nur, wenn ich Zorn aufbauen muss. Durch AE-Schaden oder aber zu Selbstverteidigung) hat meine Gruppe die meiste Zeit überlebt. Und DAS ist doch wohl effektiver als sich nur als reinen Supporter zu sehen, während andere wegsterben.
Zugegeben, am Ende habe ich nicht so viel Ruf erhalten wie ein "Supporter!"-Sigmar (Überarbeitungswürdig), aber ich habe Gewissheit, dass ich einen *wesentlich* grösseren Beitrag zum Sieg beigetragen habe. Und darum geht es ja! Das best mögliche aus sich heraus zu holen.
Mit einem _Stärke_/Wille Equipment, würde ich solche Werte nicht erzielen, deswegen habe ich ein reines Wille/Leben Equip (primär Willenskraft) für Scenarien und Keepraids. Wichtig ist hierfür, einen Wälzer zu tragen, welcher einem mindestens 9 Zorn/sek. gewährt. Ich habe einen epischen mit 12 Zorn/sek. Den gab es als Einflussbelohnung des ORVR beim Imperium T2.

Mal schauen wie sich meine Spielweise verhält, wenn ich mal (im Jahre 2020) Level 40 geworden bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo die eigenen Vorlieben liegen, ist ein anderes Thema. Ich mag beide Varianten, bevorzuge aber die, welche der Gruppe am ehesten dienlich ist.


----------



## ~Odin~ (6. Februar 2009)

schöne Diskussionen hier...nur eines wurde nicht wirklich Bedacht.

Was ist denn wenn man einfach beides macht? Schaden austeilen UND heilen. Und glaubt mir das geht! Hab schon genug Videos gesehen wo die Sigmars ordentlich die Stoffies (und ja, genau die soll er angreifen! Probierts erst garnicht an einem Tank -_-, ausser für gerechten Zorn, da ist jeder recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) umhaut. Als Sigmar läuft man viel herum. Rennt rein, geht auf die Stoffies und heilt nebenher die anderen Meeles die neben einem stehen. Man soltle immer den Blick nach hinten haben um den Heilern zu helfen falls sie angegriffen werden. Ansonsten: Reinrennen, schon im laufen die HoTs verteilen (halten ja sehr lange) im Kampf neuen Zorn aufbauen und weiter alles mögliche HoTen, bei Bedarf den Heilern helfen. UNd da kommt jetzt die eigentliche Frage: 

Welche Waffe eignet sich?

Die ist schwer zu beantworten. 2h macht durchaus mit ein paar Schlägen mehr schaden, oh ja. Aber wenn man reinläuft und (dank 3-4sek. "Zuschlagzeit") nur einmal zum schlagen kommt, ist das auch nicht das wahre. Ich denke man sollte sich das je nach Spielstil aussuchen was einem liegt. Leute die viel und auch weit in den gegnerischen Reihen stehen, rate ich zu 2h. Schön Schaden verteilen, was einem ja auch hocheilt (und die Verbündeten natürlich). Man wird den einen oder anderen Stoffie gut umhauen/beschäftigen können. Spielt man lieber defensiv, also geht nur etwas zum Gegner (heisst: rein, ein paar angreifen, Zorn sammeln und heilen, dabei aber nicht zu weit rein und zwischen Heiler und Meeles aufhalten) rate ich zu 1h. Man kann in einem kurzen Angriff schneller zuschlagen und muss sich dank dem Buch (was einem ja sekündlich X-Punkte Zorn gibt) auch nicht lange bei den Gegner aufhalten und kann sich eher um die Dinge ausserhalb des großen "Zergklumpens" konzentrieren.

Aber eines ist klar: Wer den Sigmar in 3. Reihe oder gar HINTER DEN HEILERN SPIELT, *SPIELT IHN FALSCH!*. Wer sich nur ein wenig mit der Spielweise des Sigmar beschäftigt wird festellen, dass diese Spielweise einfach falsch ist! Wo ist dann der Unterschied zum Vollheiler? Er stirbt nicht so schnell und kann sich wehren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz sicher nicht. Mein Runi ist in 3. Reihe kaum gestorben, kam ein Gegner reichte meine Heilleistung locker aus um mich hochzuhalten und dazu noch Schaden zu verteilen. Meistens kommen dann auch schon die Verbündeten... Als Sigmar stehst du nunmal im Zerg oder zwischen Zerg und Heilern. Aber niemals weiter hinten! HoTe einfach alles was du siehst, jeden der wenig leben hat oder gerade in den Zerg läuft um schonmal vor zu sorgen! Deien HoTs sind lange und können entscheidend sein. Eine gesunde Attributsverteilung von Wille und Stärke ist ausschlaggebend. Widerstand und Leben sind natürlich auch wichtig. Ob nun 1h oder 2h muss jeder für sich entscheiden, womit er besser klarkommt. Nur wenn ich Sigmars hinter oder bei den Heilern stehen sehe könnte ich kotzen (wenn keine Heiler da sind ist das natürlich nicht zu vermeiden =/ aber wenn da 2 Runis und ein Erzmagier stehen? ... -_-)


----------



## Anusanna (8. Februar 2009)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> Aber eines ist klar: Wer den Sigmar in 3. Reihe oder gar HINTER DEN HEILERN SPIELT, *SPIELT IHN FALSCH!*. Wer sich nur ein wenig mit der Spielweise des Sigmar beschäftigt wird festellen, dass diese Spielweise einfach falsch ist! Wo ist dann der Unterschied zum Vollheiler? Er stirbt nicht so schnell und kann sich wehren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, dem kann ich nicht zustimmen!
Sicher, durch Fähigkeiten und Talente ist er "Ursprünglich" dafür gedacht, vorne mitzumischen und so eine menge dmg/heal zu verteilen. Und da kommt wirklich eine Menge bei raus, wenn man seine Attribute schön auf Stärke/Wille verteilt und vorausschauend agiert.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ist er aber ein vollwertiger Heiler, der ruhig hinten bei den anderen Heilern stehen darf. Sofern, beide (oder alle 3) Gruppen auf Sz's bezogen, nicht schon mit Heilern voll besetzt sind (so 2-3 Runis oder Erzis). 
Hinten zu stehen setzt natürlich ein Equip vorraus, welches sich VOLL auf Wille, ggf. Leben + 1H, fokussiert. Hinten hat man den Überblick, Hots präventiv zu verteilen und der Grpheal ist extrem stark (150ft. und Spieler müssen NICHT in Sicht sein). 
Pack 2 Vollheiler Sigmar in jede Grp und die Gruppen überleben länger als wären Runis/Erzmagier die Heiler!


----------



## Vyz (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm... mittlerweile denke ich, das es mehrere Weisen gibt, einen Sigmar zu spielen...
Das EINZIGE, was ein imo wirklich falsch gespielter Siggi ist, ein Vergeltungs-/Rachesigmar (oder wie dieser Baum heißt, der rein auf Schaden geht). Bisauf man hat nicht gerade die +Dmg/-Heal-Taktik drinnen und healt nebenher etwas. Denn, man kann sagen was man will, der Sigmar ist ein Heiler und es kommt wohl nie vor, das man davon zu viel hat und statt dessen lieber nen Melee mehr...

Mann kann ihn nun als reinen "Passivheiler" spielen, also komplett in Grace reingehen. Hier würde ich eine Zweihand nehmen, da man damit meist mehr Schaden macht -> mehr Heilung.

Spielt man ihn als reinen Healer (und ja das geht, ich heile auf 28 teils Tor Anroc ganz passabel solo) sollte man eine Einhand nehmen, da das Buch in der Offhand mit der gerechten Zorn Regeneration ziemlich abgeht.

Spielt man ihn, wie ~Odin~  gesagt, um geteilt Schaden zu machen und zu Heilen muss man schauen, was einem mehr liegt. Healt man doch mehr wie das man Schaden macht -> 1h zwecks Gerechter Zorn regeneration, andernfalls 2H, denn hier kommt mehr Schaden und meist ist auf den 2H recht gut Willenskraft drauf was die Heilung wieder unterstützt und der gerechte Zorn kommt über die Schadensskills.


----------



## Aremaron (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin im moment auf heal geskilled und damit auch erfolgreich nur ich kann mit 1hand hammer und buch keine qs machen weil ich viel zu wenig schaden mache was kann ich denn da tun?

Und nein wer nur hinten spielt macht nix falsch. Problem ist auch wenn du mit nem 2h hammer offgeskilled im scrumläufst bist zu immer first target


----------



## Vyz (21. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach. Imo ^^
Hast du ne Grp mit der du spielst oder scs machen: Healskillung mit 1h.
Willst du solo rumrennen, grinden, questen o.ä.: Graceskillung mit 2h (und keinen Reggpause ^^)

So mache ich es zumindest atm. Und bis Rang 32 bin ich damit schon erfolgreich gekommen.. ^^


----------



## Astravall (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich mache momentan folgendes :

Mein level 17 Sigmar ist auf Gnade getrimmt (warum müssen wir hier eigentlich zwanghaft die englischen Begriffe nutzen?). Beim Aufgaben erfüllen (Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) packe ich den Zweihandhammer aus und nutze meine Heilschläge das geht recht gut. In einer Instanz kommt es drauf an ob wir genug andere Heiler dabei haben, dann auch hier Zweihand und nutze die AE-Heilschläge um die Nahkämpfer vorne mitzuheilen. Ich bin aber auch schon einziger Heiler in der Altdorf-Kanalisation gewesen und hab da Buch+Einhand ausgepackt und habe damit auch recht passabel geheilt (man sollte nur vorher die +25%Schaden/-20% Heilung Taktik raus nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Im RvR-Kampf wieder rum nutze ich häufiger Buch+Einhand seltener Zweihand, aber auch hier immer geschuldet wie sieht eszahlenmäßig mit anderen Heilern aus?

Auf 40 werd ich wohl eine Hybridskillung aus Gnade und der Heillinie machen.

Fazit für mich: es gibt keine Patentlösung ob Zweihand oder Einhand. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Situationsabhängig was besser ist ... brauche ich gerade viel Heilung dann bin ich mit Buch und Einhand besser bedient .... habe ich genug andere Heiler ist es oft besser sich auf Schaden zu konzentrieren und mit den Heilschlägendie anderen Tanks an der Front zu heilen und in dem Bereich die eigenen Heiler zu entlasten.

MfG Michael


----------



## Pyrorin (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt lvl 20 erreicht und kann zur Einhand-Zweihand-Wahl nur sagen :
Einhand+Buch --> vollwertiger Heiler durch gerechter Zorn Regeneration ( benutze ein 9Zorn/sek Buch, schon das reicht um ohne Probleme die ganze Zeit die HoT's spammen zu können, mit episch 12Zorn/sek dürfts noch einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) also kommt bei mir der Einhänder und das Buch in Szenarien, Burgraids, allgemein Gruppenaction zum Einsatz
Zweihänder --> Benutze ich nur noch um alleine oder zu zweit questen zu können, da Einhand schon arg wenig Schaden macht


----------

